# Who's going to Denver?



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Have lots of forum members made their plans to go to Denver next month?

I'm trying to decide if I should make the trip to Denver or not and was hoping to hear from some others that have been to a Specialty before. If I go, I will be going alone, and I will have to fly. I'm not a breeder but love the breed and of course am always anxious to learn more about them.

Would going to this show be a good idea for me? Is there lots for someone new to the breed to learn, or would it all be over my head? Any opinions would be appreciated! I know I need to decide in the next few days. 
If you'd like, feel free to email me at [email protected]
Thanks!:ear:

Beverly


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

You will love it! GOOOOO!
Plus its Denver! If it sucks... you can always go out and mingle with the hotties in town. Oh wait, that was my plan. Just kidding. Its lots of fun, and I think you will enjoy it. Maybe this can be a whos going list. 
I am!


----------



## tejanoHavs (Aug 5, 2006)

*Come join the fun!*

I'm going to be there and would really encourage anyone interested in the breed to come. There really is something for everyone. Vendors who are there selling all sorts of good things for your Havanese, lots of seminars on the days before the shows, several different shows....a regional specialty on Thursday, a puppy sweepstakes (focusing on those dogs under 18 mo.) on Friday and the national specialty on Friday and Saturday. Also you can see some of our Havanese who excel in the performance sports of Rally and Obedience in competition there too. The Friday night auction and pizza party is always lots of fun and you will have a chance to win all sorts of items, from fairly small prizes all the way up to some awesome prizes like jewelry and week long stays at a condo in Hilton Head (that last one courtesy of our own Melissa Miller!). Saturday is a banquet with a cash bar where everyone has a great time catching up on all the events and where all sorts of awards are presented.

But the best part is just seeing all these wonderful Havanese in one location. It is a feast for the eyes! And meeting many of the folks you may only know from e-mails is a special treat too. It almost reminds me of a college dorm experience for a couple of days as the entire hotel is almost completely taken over by Havanese and their owners. Goodness knows what the occasional "normal" hotel guest must think....LOL.

Anyway, once you have gone to a specialty, you will understand the appeal and will want to come back. I never understood until I went to my first one, but now I never miss them.

Hope you'll join us. If you register in advance, you'll have a name badge waiting and will feel right at home!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm definitely going. There are a lot of people to see, seminars to attend and hundreds of dogs to meet.

By the way, for any of you thinking of going, all seminars and dinners must be received (and paid) by August 1st, so don't wait until the end of July to complete it. The link to all of them is here: http://havanese.org/2007%20HCA%20National%20Specialty/07index.htm


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I'd love to go, but life gets in a way of having fun.....sigh.


----------



## windfallhavs (Oct 19, 2006)

I will definitely be there, I can't wait! 

Not only am I going to check out the other havanese and show my dogs....but to see what shoes Melissa is wearing this year.

LMAO!!!!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Diane! LOL!!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

We will be there!
Myself, my daughter Brooklyn and my Mom are all going~
You will really enjoy yourself, I have gone by myself for the past 2 years, and my mom and daughter got tired of hearing about how enjoyable it was, so they decided to come along this year. 
NOTHING could beat spending the weekend with a couple hundred Havanese!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Oh no the pressure.... now I must find the perfect pair of shoes... 
Who is the judge do you we know? I must see if I can pick up on the energy in the universe of what shoes the judge would like..

Kimberly and Cherie stated much better than I did, all the great reasons to go. But I still have Denver Hotties in my top 5.


----------



## tejanoHavs (Aug 5, 2006)

*Melissa, shoes and shows*



windfallhavs said:


> I will definitely be there, I can't wait!
> 
> Not only am I going to check out the other havanese and show my dogs....but to see what shoes Melissa is wearing this year.
> 
> LMAO!!!!!!


LOLOL Diane....you know Melissa way too well! I'm betting on the Sex in the City signed Manolo stillettos myself (although she had better be careful in the ring with those!). You've never had fun until you've shoe shopped with Melissa in Manhattan :laugh: While I'm always looking for a nice pair of comfortable shoes by the second day of Westminster, Melissa is still finding those sexy shoes!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Melissa, the regional judge is one of my favorites, Vicki Abbott. The national judge is Norm Patton. You may be able to wow both of them with your taste. LOL!

Cherie, I'm sure that Manhattan shopping with Melissa was a hoot.

Denver Hotties? I don't know about that... You might have to show me pictures!


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

what's going on in denver next month? i fly home once a month back to denver to see my family. a havanese show perhaps?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

_Just _the Havanese NATIONAL Specialty! 
There will be owners, breeders and Havs from all across the country and probably a few from Canada too. It's a big week of seminars, meals, auction, raffle, a regional show and a two-day national show.

Many more details are located here - http://havanese.org/2007%20HCA%20National%20Specialty/07index.htm - , but feel free to ask questions. Several of us are actively involved in it, from planning to attending.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

*Hmmmm*

:decision: Okay, that's it, I'm going!!! arty: op2: :hungry: :bounce: :rockon: :dance:

I hope it's possible to set something up so we can meet at least very informally for an ice tea or something early in the week. It sounds like so far it's all breeders or people showing that are going and that you all know each other. The only way I would recognize anyone is if you all print up tee's with your avatar centered on the fronts! :attention:

Since I'm totally new to dog shows, does anyone have any good websites where I could get some basic knowledge of how they run?

Do I need to register for anything if I'm only going to be a spectator and go to the free clinics? Can I still get the discounted hotel rate if I'm not showing?

Melissa, Denver is only 500 miles straight West of my house, I know the area, and I will definately have room in my top 5 for Hotties!:flame:

Diane, if you show up with that puppy from your avatar I might just accidently sneak him home in my luggage!lane:

Now I'm excited! and it was fun using all the different smilies!

Beverly


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Beverly, you're a hoot!
Ice teas, margaritas, mojitos, cosmos, or coffee, let's do it!



> Since I'm totally new to dog shows, does anyone have any good websites where I could get some basic knowledge of how they run?


I have some basic info on my blog, including a flow chart of how a dog show progresses (Winners Bitch), but a National Specialty is so much more than that. This year, we will have 
many seminars, including grooming, the raffle, the auction, vendors to visit, etc. Go to this link: 2007 HCA Havanese Nat'l Specialty and look at all the options on the Checklist. Then, register for anything you want to do on the Registration Form. (All registration must be received by Aug 1.)



> Do I need to register for anything if I'm only going to be a spectator and go to the free clinics?


Yes! The rooms only hold a certain number of people and some of them will fill up fast.



> Can I still get the discounted hotel rate if I'm not showing?


Yes, absolutely. Please make sure they know you are with the Havanese Club of America. It actually helps the club because we are required by contract to fill a certain number of rooms and every room counts.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm sooooo jeolous, I wish I could go :hurt:










Is it in the same place every year? Maybe we can make plans for next year. We could pick up Marj, Helen and the boys on the way through, Then stop off and pick up Julie & Quincy. Rent a bus and pick-up everyone along the way. Hey this could be fun.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Debbie, it is in a different place most years. Next year, it will be in Richmond, Virginia.

It would be a blast to have you guys there too.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Can't get to Denver, but if it's in Richmond in 2008, I'll be there!!!!!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Debbie, it is in a different place most years. Next year, it will be in Richmond, Virginia.
> 
> It would be a blast to have you guys there too.


Richmond, VA that may be do-able. Will it be in August again?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Debbie, I can't recall if the dates have been set. I believe they will be announced at the Denver show, but I'm not positive. I will be sure to get the info posted when it is made public.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

*Count me in!*

I'm going to the Hav specialty this year! I'm really excited - I've never been to one before. I figured that it might not come out this far west again anytime soon, and I have a good friend that moved to Denver recently. There were pretty decent airfares too on Southwest. Woo hoo! At least a hundred Havs in one place - I can't wait! :whoo:

Jane


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

We will figure out a way to recognize each other..maybe a meeting place
or a tag or SOMETHING! haha

Im so glad yall are going!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Thanks Kimberly, that really helped!

Richmond? Great! I have a cousin living there that I've been wanting to visit!

and Little Buddy, I adore your avatar! Black/white makes everything look so artsy! 

Beverly.....who will be going to Denver eace:


----------



## tejanoHavs (Aug 5, 2006)

Melissa Miller said:


> We will figure out a way to recognize each other..maybe a meeting place
> or a tag or SOMETHING! haha
> 
> Im so glad yall are going!


Hey Melissa....what if we made a smaller version of the forum logo that could fit on a small sticker to be attached to the name tags that we always get at nationals?

At least, I'm guessing they will do that again this year as we've done it forever. But that might be a nice way to know fellow forum members. Or, if we were worried about covering up part of our name on the official badge, we could maybe have a small ribbon or something? Hey....orange, tan and blue like your logo?


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

We're going too. The whole family will be there to watch and learn. How's the shopping in Denver? Can't wait to get to some cooler weather. Miami is really hot.
Paula Perlmutter


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

I have a room reserved and am planning on attending. I am glad to know the deadline for registering for the seminars and such. Thanks for the info. I have put it off to make sure that our summer schedule worked ok. I am bringing my son with me and hope he enjoys it.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Cherie, the sticker near/on the name tag is a great idea!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Did everyone that's flying into Denver see the post concerning shuttle service on the "other" list along with the code to use when making online reservations? It makes a big difference in price. If not I would be happy to post it here.
lane: 

Beverly


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Hey Beverly, I saw it somewhere, but cant find it. If you would post it, that would be great! 
Cherie, a sticker or something else would be a great idea!!
Ill see what I can work up.
_Thanks to Diane, now everytime I am out and look down at my shoes, thinking.... are these ring worthy??? hehe_


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

LOL!!!!!

Dog show folks are known for having funky shoes, and I don't mean that in a complimentary way, so this makes it even more fun.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Well I spoke too soon! I just tried to make my shuttle reservations and the code didn't work. I had gotten it off a post on the big list. I don't know where people are suppose to get it, but I will email Supershuttle and see if I get a response.
Beverly


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Beverly You can email Leslie also..she is really nice. She has actually survived me staying at her house. Here is her addy and I think she is arranging everything.

[email protected]

And Kimberly... I KNOW...its crazy! If Im going to lose, Im going down in style!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Okay! She just posted the correct code on the big list! It's KB8QZ 

I'm thinking of starting a new poll with pics for us all to vote on which shoes you should wear Melissa. Do you have your outfits picked out yet? We'll need that info eace: 

Beverly


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Beverly... good questions indeed! Too bad you cant take a handbag in the ring..that really helps with the outfit choices. Plus you could put treats...poop bags etc.. After staking out the competition...I think I have to wear a skirt.
red is always hot. What color do yall think? Stogie is so many different colors...but red would make him stand out. Then I could wear black shoes. Or I could wear a teal outfit and red shoes...do Yall see the stress??? 

And there is Stogies promo shots... I have those planned and getting posters made...but its just so much to do...so little time...


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

dboudreau said:


> I'm sooooo jeolous, I wish I could go :hurt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Oh Debbie, next year Richmond, VA, I am only 4 hrs from the boarder please stop in MA and pick me, Riley & Monte up.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I definately vote red and black. You can never go wrong with that combination. I'm also loving the idea of carrying all the "gear" in a handbag. Perfect! Do they allow bling on the dogs? I know when I showed horses they were so picky about that! LOL Maybe just a few subtle crystals on Stogies lead?

I bought a lead for Cooper for his new class that is white with tiny pink daisys on it. Jim said that was fine that Cooper was quite the metro-sexual dog and secure with his masculinity even though he's nuetered :drama: 

Beverly


----------



## windfallhavs (Oct 19, 2006)

Maybe we can get a slideshow going of ALL of Melissa's outfits...no pressure or anything, but we do have high expectations. Better get working on those accessories girl, you have a reputation to uphold! HAHA!!!

I was talking to Laura and Kelly at the WCHC supported entry yesterday and they assured me that the hospitality suite will be stocked with blenders, mixes...and TEQUILA. Can you say Margarita Party? Whoo hoo!

I am pretty sure that Karen and I will be there sometime Monday afternoon...looking forward to seeing everyone!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Im going shoe shopping today! Watch out!!!
Ill post pics later. Im in London now...so the possibilities are endless!


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

Melissa,
The fall styles are out, and the sales are really good. Ooh what fun!
Paula


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Well I stink at sales, I could not find anything. But these shoes found me. They are NOT dog show shoes. If there was an opposite to dog show shoes, this would be them. BUt I wanted to show yall anyhow. McQueen.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

OMG! Those are gorgeous! But forget it I could NEVER walk in those babies!And don't even think about dancing!! I just bought my 1st pair of Christian Louboutin's and they have lower heels. Also , LOVE,LOVE,LOVE your tattoo!! I just got a very small one on the top of my left foot....4 little hearts in descending size.....my youngest daughter took me & our secretary to Deep Ellum with her friends and we all got one! It was fun & only hurt a little. I figured if I could pop out 4 kids whats a little tatto?? Did you get the shoes???


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Melissa,

Those are some gorgeous red shoes..... watch out Dorothy.  Have you tired clicking your hills yet?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Debbie, it is in a different place most years. Next year, it will be in Richmond, Virginia.


WOO HOO!!!!!!







That is only 2 hours away from me! YIPEEE!!!!

I can GO next year! Alert the press!!! :whoo: :whoo: :whoo:

Kara


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Melissa Miller said:


> Well I stink at sales, I could not find anything. But these shoes found me. They are NOT dog show shoes. If there was an opposite to dog show shoes, this would be them. BUt I wanted to show yall anyhow. McQueen.


Those are simply DIVINE!!!! Come on now, they would be perfect in the ring with perhaps a leopard dress and red belt?

A patent leather Chanel handbag?

I think someone needs to set the bar high in the ring, others will follow!

I see the possiblities are endless 

Those shoes should find me too! I have a weakness for Guiseppe Zanotti!

Kara


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Kara, they have a huge Guiseppe Zanotti store here. Also a big collection at Harrods. I bought a pair in Capri last year. Ill take a pic for you when I get home! 

BTW, Kirstin Dunst was at Harvey Nichols when I bought these. She was kinda in my way so I was not too happy. She was in between me and the McQueens. HEHE. 

Maybe I just will wear these bad boys in the ring.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

There is nothing wrong with setting the bar higher in the ring 

I have 3 pairs of Zanottis, my red ones are Gucci (ironic, yes?) lol But I have a collection of Chanel purses that would drop many jaws. I just can't stop buying them! My husband literally cringes when he knows that we will be near a Chanel store. Everyone always asks me why I didn't name Gucci...Chanel instead? ound:

I would be in heaven at a Zanotti store! I have to order them online and many times, I've gone to buy another pair, but they are out of my size! boohoo. *tear*

I'd love to see a picture! I'll take a few of mine when I get my darn camera out of the shop.

Kara


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Goldie has a chanel purse. 
I only have one, the classic black quilted one. Goldie has the very small pink quilted one. Tom bought it for her a couple of years ago when we were here in London. 

I sent Goldie to her handler last year...she thought it was funny I had a fake Chanel purse...hehe...My Goldie doesnt get fake bags...hehe. 
She keeps her treats in it.  It was pretty funny when she found out it was real. 

Here is Goldie w/ her purse. I have one I took in the studio, but I cant find it. 


I think you would appreciate that story Kara, Joan thought it was funny!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> WOO HOO!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Party at Kara's house next year???

I think we should all start planning for next year and try to get as many people on the forum to go as possible. Maybe we could even get a block of rooms for this crazy group.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

lbkar said:


> Party at Kara's house next year???
> 
> I think we should all start planning for next year and try to get as many people on the forum to go as possible. Maybe we could even get a block of rooms for this crazy group.


SURE! We love having parties here  At the last one, we had Elvis perform! ound:

I think it would be great to meet others on here and all the gorgeous Havanese!

Kara


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Kara...sign me up....I'll bring along anyone*

from Indiana on over.










Trish


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Woo Hoooo Melissa! I like the shoes! Like Julia though, I did start having visions of a yellow brick road. What's up with that? 

I know, just smack me now!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

OK I did click my heels together and say Theres no Place like home. I admit it.... I love them because of that!


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

How convenient that there was a perfect table and backdrop in your hotel room for you to photograph GORGEOUS Alexander McQueen red stilettos. 
Surely T is coming around by now and can appreciate what an excellent choice you made.:hail:


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

I'll drive up next year from Florida! If there is any one from Florida going, we can have flags made, like the ones you attach to your car windows, with pic's of Hav's on them, and follow each other up with our flags flying high!! :whoo:


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Thats funny Cathy...I so got a visual from that. I totally took this thread off topic, so since I didnt want to add another off topic shoe/purse post I edited my one about Goldie and put her purse pic. 

Kimberly reminded me entries close soon, I believe Aug 1st. So I am entering Stogie today...woo hoooooo!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Melissa,
Will the forum T-shirt be ready by Nationals?Just curious as some people were posting about how to recognise each other.........Forum shirts!:biggrin1: I wish I could go.......:hurt:


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

I love that you all love shoes! The Havanese/ Shoe connection!  I'm a big Zanotti fan myself, plus Manolos, Guccis, and Pradas of course. 
Here's a very stupid question, since I'm a new owner: Denver sounds awesome and might be doable for me. Do you typically bring your pet Havanese with you when you go? Do nice hotels there accomodate dogs?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Amy, the Four Points is set up for the Havanese National Specialty and yes, it will accomodate all of our dogs. Here is the link to more information, including the hotel (be sure to book a room under the Havanese Specialty to get a reduced rate). There is also a registration form if you want to go to any of the seminars, dinners, etc. The deadline for registration is just two weeks away: August 1.

And yes, people will have their pets with them too.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks, Kimberly!


----------



## Havlady (Aug 2, 2006)

*Denver Bound*

We are headed to Denver about the 4th. Tony has tickets to see RUSH (his favorite music group) at Red Rocks on the 8th. We will be up there for about two weeks. Still looking for dog sitters though.
Here is Blaze - my Noah daughter - just groomed. She has her bags packed and is ready to go - she is being shown in Denver so y'all watch for her!
Blaze is a half sister to Stogie.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Thank you for posting the picture of Blaze. I know many of you know each other and each others dogs, but for the rest of us....what if I started a thread to put your pictures and pictures of your dogs that will be there. 
I know we're hoping to have some kind of ribbon or something to identify ourselves, but it would help me to have a face to try and pick out.

Anyone up for that? I know getting people to post pictures of themselves is like pulling teeth! :brushteeth: 

Beverly


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Blaze is a beauty!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Beverly...thats a great idea! 

And I went shopping today. Thats all I got to say.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Did you buy an outfit to go with those hot red shoes??


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Melissa Miller said:


> And I went shopping today. Thats all I got to say.


Oh, I can't wait to see what you picked!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

windfallhavs said:


> Not only am I going to check out the other havanese and show my dogs....but to see what shoes Melissa is wearing this year.
> 
> LMAO!!!!!!


We have a new litter of puppies here so we aren't going. Now I want to see pictures of Melissa's shoes! LOL usually I want to see pictures of the dogs, but now I'm interested in shoes. :biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Beverly, yes but if we all looked and dressed like Melissa, we all would post our pics!! But alas, I was not graced with that beauty!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Melissa, that picture of Goldie with her purse...she looks just like Kodi. :biggrin1:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Melissa Miller said:


> Goldie has a chanel purse.
> I only have one, the classic black quilted one. Goldie has the very small pink quilted one. Tom bought it for her a couple of years ago when we were here in London.
> 
> I sent Goldie to her handler last year...she thought it was funny I had a fake Chanel purse...hehe...My Goldie doesnt get fake bags...hehe.
> ...


OMG! That is ADORABLE!!!!!!!! Gucci *MUST* have one! I bet you get alot of funny looks from that one...just wait til I tell my husband this! lol

Kara


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Uh oh! :laugh:

To be honest, I'm surprised Gucci didn't have one the same day you got her. Ha ha!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I hate to disappoint, but my shoes are kind of boring. Dont get me wrong, they are cute. But nothing spectacular... you have to wear flats after all. 

I may hyper ventilate if I have to wear panty hose. When I told the lady who helps me in the store ( we are the same age) that most wear panty hose, she said "No dog show is worth that" HAHA

I do need another pair of shoes for the Thursday show. I mean I cant wear the same pair...  
Maybe I will get some leopard flats.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Melissa Miller said:


> I may hyper ventilate if I have to wear panty hose. When I told the lady who helps me in the store ( we are the same age) that most wear panty hose, she said "No dog show is worth that" HAHA


Saturday's show was so miserably hot and I was wearing a sleeveless linen skirt suit, but I was soooo tempted to remove my pantyhose. I looked around and saw that everyone else still was - judges, handlers, and other exhibitors, so I didn't dare - at least not for showing to Mrs. Abbott (the judge). It was 104 degrees and she was wearing a full suit, long length skirt, pantyhose and closed toed shoes. I felt bad for her, so I figured I could endure another hour of those things clinging to my thighs, smothering the life out of me.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am with you Melissa - not sure WHAT is worth pantyhose. Just lather on some self tanning sollution & pretend!


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

MELISSA. WTPoo?? This pantyhose talk must stop. You are scaring me!!!!!!
I got teary-eyed.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Dawna said:


> WTPoo??


 :laugh:

Dawna, I know you have your reasons, but maybe you could just get yourself over to Denver for a bit to keep her in line. We can pretend that no one will even know you left home.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Melissa Miller said:


> Well I stink at sales, I could not find anything. But these shoes found me. They are NOT dog show shoes. If there was an opposite to dog show shoes, this would be them. BUt I wanted to show yall anyhow. McQueen.


Oh those are pretty! I have visions of you clicking them 3 times and winning. :biggrin1: I really admire women who can actually walk in shoes like that. I'd fall off and land on my behind. :faint: :crutch:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Uh oh! :laugh:
> 
> To be honest, I'm surprised Gucci didn't have one the same day you got her. Ha ha!


Yeah..I did go a bit wild with the shopping! LOL, She got a LV shirt, which she had outgrown...I think it may be a knockoff though! LOL

I mentioned the purse thingy to my husband last night and he said "NO WAY"......ound:, but if I really wanted to, I could certainly get my way...the problem IS that all my daughters will then want one and think they deserve one if the dog has one! LOL

Hmmm...what to do?

It is SO cute though, a bit pretentious, but there is nothing wrong with that when it comes to Chanel! My husband should thank his lucky stars that there isn't a Chanel store within 200 miles of me!

Melissa, I think leopard flats would be perfect!

I'm looking forward to the show next year here in VA. yippee!

Kara


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Melissa Miller said:


> I hate to disappoint, but my shoes are kind of boring. Dont get me wrong, they are cute. But nothing spectacular... you have to wear flats after all.
> 
> I may hyper ventilate if I have to wear panty hose. When I told the lady who helps me in the store ( we are the same age) that most wear panty hose, she said "No dog show is worth that" HAHA
> 
> ...


PANTY HOSE? What's that? You could show in a really nice pantsuit and wear those cheater thingies that go up to the knee. Even that sounds extreme to me. I can't remember the last time my legs had panty hose on them. Oh, I do remember. I was a matron of honor in a wedding about a year and a half ago. The nylons hit the trash at the reception and they're already divorced. See, panty hose are bad luck :biggrin1:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Amy R. said:


> I love that you all love shoes! The Havanese/ Shoe connection!  I'm a big Zanotti fan myself, plus Manolos, Guccis, and Pradas of course.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Not all of us. I live so far south in Texas that we're lucky to have Crocs and Liz Claiborne. To show you how many choices we have, we have ONE grocery chain in a town of over 250,000 people.
> And they wonder why I'm always singing, "I've got to get out of this place". :bolt: lane:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

I didn't know they still sold panty hose!:jaw:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Doggie Nut said:


> I didn't know they still sold panty hose!:jaw:


I'm in the same boat but I now have a new reason to tell people when they ask "why dont you start breeding to make some of your money back" I can tell them "because I have not worn a pair of pantyhose for years and I dont plan on starting!!"

Ask a stupid question get a stupid answer.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Vicki! :laugh:

Yes, dog shows are probably one of the main supporters of the antiquated industry. Oh, and my last boss, who insisted that women wear them or socks. He was a little behind the times himself.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Ooooh Karaaaaa......guess what?? I am going to a CHANEL trunk show on Thursday!!!







My birthday is Friday so my hubs is taking me.....there is a long necklace with the pearls and charms and cc's on it that I want. Didn't think for awhile he would take me cause I have been NAUGHTY and just got the jumbo flap bag in white caviar leather(oooh la la) and the new expandable tote in RED.....girl you gotta see this one! Sorry I high-jacked the thread! Just had to share my joy!!:whoo: All I can say is it is a D**N GOOD thing we don't live close to one another.....the trouble we could get into!:biggrin1: :focus: One more thing all this just helps make it easier to turn 56!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Everyday I find more reasons why I LOVE this place and ALL OF YOU!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Im having an inner battle with myself.... Flats...pantyhose...its just too much. On the opposite end... I'm very competitive. I dont want some old fashioned pantyhose wearing chica beating me! 

I have been watching and it seems ALL the handlers wear skirts and pantyhose. Even all the junior handlers. So there has to be some "insider rule" or something! The good thing is the ph's can cover up my tattoos! HAHA! 

I am getting a tattoo in Denver, so now my dilemma is getting it before the show. Do I cover it up? Or put a bandaid on it? HAHA

SO MANY ISSUES with dog handling. Hats off to the pros!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Um Vicki... Did you say Trunk Show? If those necklaces are buy one get one free, hook a sista up! 

Do you remember those double C earrings Samantha used to wear on Sex and the City? Loved those!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Doggie Nut said:


> Ooooh Karaaaaa......guess what?? I am going to a CHANEL trunk show on Thursday!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can I come too. Its my birthday on Friday too.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Melissa Miller said:


> Im having an inner battle with myself.... Flats...pantyhose...its just too much. On the opposite end... I'm very competitive. I dont want some old fashioned pantyhose wearing chica beating me!
> 
> I have been watching and it seems ALL the handlers wear skirts and pantyhose. Even all the junior handlers. So there has to be some "insider rule" or something! The good thing is the ph's can cover up my tattoos! HAHA!
> 
> ...


I probably shouldn't post the specifics publicly (so I'll leave out some of the details), but when we were at the show on Saturday and it was so hot (104 degrees0, they kept making announcements that the handlers and judges should feel comfortable removing their jackets and ties for the Group ring. You should have seen the reaction of a few judges as they shook their heads disapprovingly. I think you have a good instinct about some "insider rule."

I suspect there is a huge desire to keep it a classy and upscale sport.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Melissa.... I LOVE You....You "Ya Ya" Sister you!!! Yes I do remember!! LOVED that show! I was hooked! Hey FYI...just met a gal who along with her hubs is opening a new restaurant here in Dallas....it's a sushi place (pm me for the name if you want!) Anyway seems they have several around the US...the first was in NYC....It was on Sex and the City three times....she said she got to meet and hang out with them all....too cool, huh?? Not sure what to tell you on the panty hose cause I don't want you and Stogie to get thrown out! But on the new tattoo I say.....You go Girl! I love the one I got in May! It's on top of my left foot! What and where are you getting this one? I want one more inside my right ankle....maybe a Fleur des Lis.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Deb....you're kidding....8-10 is your day too? Well, Happy Birthday! I'm probably old enough to be your Mom!:biggrin1: How do you plan to celebrate?


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Doggie Nut said:


> Deb....you're kidding....8-10 is your day too? Well, Happy Birthday! I'm probably old enough to be your Mom!:biggrin1: How do you plan to celebrate?


Not quite, I'll be 45. Sam has his Rally Debut on Saturday, so I plan a quiet night and maybe celebrate, Sam's results and Birthday on Saturday Night. Happy Birthday to you too.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> I probably shouldn't post the specifics publicly (so I'll leave out some of the details), but when we were at the show on Saturday and it was so hot (104 degrees0, they kept making announcements that the handlers and judges should feel comfortable removing their jackets and ties for the Group ring. You should have seen the reaction of a few judges as they shook their heads disapprovingly. I think you have a good instinct about some "insider rule."
> 
> I suspect there is a huge desire to keep it a classy and upscale sport.


I actually think that's a bit ridiculous. It's 104 degrees for Chrissakes! Would you rather get heat stroke and wind up in the hospital or look formal? Seriously, sometimes a line just needs to be drawn.

Plus, I'm not sure if I'm stereotyping but aren't most judges older rather than younger? They are probably at a much greater risk of heat stroke than anyone else. My health comes first, not a class statement.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

I agree Lina...I would just have to rebel a little on that rule! Good thing Valentino isn't a show dog!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I don't know about heat stroke. Most people had fans on themselves and were drinking a lot. They were encouraged to remove the outer wear, but in reality, jackets actually act as an insulator from the sun, not the other way around. One handler told me there was no way he was going to take his jacket off and he's an older white-haired gentleman. He said he was much more miserable from the sweating and heat without it.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Panty Hose, 104 degrees, you have to be kidding, spray on tan works great.

I am glad to hear that people still dress for the show. At the Blue Ridge Specialty I was shocked the way some of the exhibitors dressed to go in the ring. Flip flops and shorts!!! When I showed in the past, in the 90’s, it was considered a “Gentleman’s Sport” and you did dress for the occasion. It is a SHOW after all. Half the fun was getting the new outfits for the shows. The joke was we wouldn't buy a wedding dress without a bait pocket.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I can't believe people still wear pantyhose! ound:

There should be a *LAW* against them. hehe.

Kara


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

It has been miserable hot here. I am excited to go to Denver where it is supposed to be 20 degrees cooler. 

A new tattoo is always exciting. Are you getting one in Denver because of a specific artist there or just because it is time for a new one?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

SMARTY said:


> The joke was we wouldn't buy a wedding dress without a bait pocket.


Ha ha ha! I was so mad when I found this beautiful lemon colored linen skirt set because it wasn't until the morning of the show that I realized it didn't have pockets. Then again, that could be good for me. I found a rotting hot dog in a baggie of one of my suits and it was pretty darned foul. Thank goodness for the baggie! (I don't think my cleaner appreciated the smell though.)

Susan you are too kind. I don't feel very "smashing" at times, just smashed. ound:


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

I have a tinkerbell tatoo on my right shoulder.....

and she isn't small!!

What kind are you getting in Denver?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Gross! A hot dog in your pocket? lol.....that sounds like something I would do.

That is the cool thing about sewing  I am always adding pockets to skirts and dresses. I LOVE pockets.

I can't tell you how many times I've left little pieces of beef or chicken jerky in my pockets and pull them out the washer! eeks.

I want to see a picture of Tink???????????  hehe. I'm a needle phobic, so no tattoos on me, I barely survived getting my ears pierced


Kara


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Thumperlove said:


> Gross! A hot dog in your pocket? lol.....that sounds like something I would do.
> 
> That is the cool thing about sewing  I am always adding pockets to skirts and dresses. I LOVE pockets.


"Gross" is an understatement, Kara. It was really, really bad.

See, that's what I need to do. I need to find a local seamstress or tailor who will put pockets in some of my skirts without charging me more than the outfit orginally costs. My current tailor is bit outragous, which is why I don't have many fitted clothes.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Oh, Kara....I am needlephobic too. I don't even have my ears pierced!!

Kimberly, in 104 degree weather, how did the Havs hold up? All that long hair? It sounds awful....


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Jane, they were fine. All of them seemed to act normal, including a few of them acting up (playful). Hillary panted a bit as she sat on the table waiting, but overall did great and acted like it was a normal show day.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Melissa, 
A new tattoo - do tell, what & where !!

I waited till I was 44 and finally got a tattoo and I love it. It is a wolf paw on the inside of my ankle and is in honor of my brother who owns a wolf preserve. It seems that tattoos are getting more & more popular. 
Go with the tattoo, if your dress is not too short, wear thigh high colored tights - then not as hot, and tattoos are covered!!

Laurie


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I waited until I was 48 to get my first tat. It is a little heart and vines - my I love me and I made it through menopause tatoo. 

My daughter has lots of tatoos and my father had them, also. My dad had a ship tatooed on his chest. When he had his bypass surgery, the doctor said, "don't worry, we sewed the sails back together and matched them up". And they did.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Depends on where you get it. Mine is on my right arm, at the shoulder. Didn't feel a thing. Also, it isn't a huge tatoo, so it only took about 40 mins. I can only assume that there are places where it is much more sensitive, like ankles, base of the spine. etc.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I have a fairly large tattoo on my lower back (so it's easy to hide ) as my "I got through my qualification exams and as such can take on anything in life" tattoo. It took 9.5 hours to complete (three separate sessions) and some areas hurt like hell whereas others were totally fine.

If you're planning on getting a tattoo and are worried about the pain, it really depends on where exactly you get it done as to how much it will hurt. Areas where there are a lot of nerve endings (lower back, for example) and bone (spine, shoulder blades, etc.) will hurt a lot more than fatty areas (your stomach won't hurt as much).


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Lina, are you saying that my stomach is fatty? 

No tattoos for me, no matter where, no way, no how. I think they are fun to see on other people and my brother has the coolest one on his arm that he designed, but I just can't do it. I change my likes and dislikes often enough that I'd regret it for sure.


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

Ok, I can't believe I'm telling you all (or maybe I can!), but I have *13* tattoos! (They are all small and most are well hidden) Yes, it does depend on the place you get it as to how much it hurts. I know the one on my lower back hurt so bad that I almost made them stop and give up half way through! :biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

13 tattoos!!! Oh my gosh, 9 1/2 hours would kill me. Mine was only a little over an hour. Hubby HATES it & was sooo mad that I got it. then my 19 year old son got two last year, one he designed himself & I must say I like it! The stomach would be real tricky for me as I would be ticklish &probably ruin it! lol
My ankle was painful, but not horrendous and I always figured if I could give birth twice with no drugs, then anything else is a snap!!
Laurie


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kimberly, LOL. No, I am not saying your stomach is fatty... I'm saying mine is! ound:

Cathy, I can totally understand having 13 tattoos! They are so addicting! I did have one tattoo before I got my big one but it goes around the old one so it looks like one tattoo and not two. What kind of tattoos do you have?

Laurie, I'm sure that getting a needle stuck into your repeatedly would not make you ticklish, even if it was on your stomach!  I actually did consult with my boyfriend before I got my tattoo as it is so big and he would be looking at it more often than me since it's on my back. He actually thinks it's very sexy. 

Also, I can't even imagine giving birth without drugs let alone twice! I'm sure that's way worse than any tattoo.


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

I'm a baby when it comes to pain and I have 3 tattoos. I didn't find them painful more like uncomfortable at times. I already know what I want my next 3 to be. They are definitely addictive.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Yes the birth part was pretty painful, but worth it. I told hubby I was getting it, not asked. I am married to someone 5 years older than me, a true full blooded italian catholic, so anything out the norm raises his eyebrows. I kept saying to him that I am 44 years old, married 22 plus years and he thinks a little ink on my skin is going to change me, then he is nuts!!
Laurie


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

My tattoo on top of my foot didn't hurt terribly....pinched a little. I figured if I could have 4 kids I could get a tattoo! Mine are 4 hearts descending in size...Love it.....makes me happy everytime I look @ it! :whoo: I'm already planning a second one...they are addictive! I agree...my tattoo didn't change me one bit!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I actually saw the BEST ever tattoo on an old friend of mine, He has three children and he had his childrens baby footprints tattoed up his arm. It was so cool, and meaningful.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Laurie, I'm glad you stood up for yourself! My mom still thinks that tattoos are evil. I feel like I'm 5 when I say that, but it's true and she still doesn't know that I got the big one (like I said, it's easy to hide). I only asked my boyfriend if he would mind and he said if I really wanted it to go ahead and get it. Like you said, it's not like you will become a different person because you put something permanent on your body!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Exactly, my father in law is really against them, so my son so far has not even let him know that he has his. We have had picnics in 90 degree weather and my son is wearing long sleeves! I am happy that he is trying not to upset his grandfather though.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Tattoo’s can be very addicting, I also have 2 and I ride on a Harley hope that doesn’t make me a bad girl..LOL


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Doggie Nut said:


> Ooooh Karaaaaa......guess what?? I am going to a CHANEL trunk show on Thursday!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am *********DROOLING********** with jealousy! DID I mention.... DROOLING!

I am going to have to KICK my husband when he gets home! I was expecting a new Chanel Bag for my anniversary Thursday and he tells me he got me something else........actually, he is telling me that the new mattress we just bought last weekend that is being delivered on Thursday is my present! Grr! I hope he's kidding! LOL..He might as well of gotten me a vacuum or dishwashing gloves 

(I am the kinda girl that thinks that husbands should not give "necessities" for gifts, luxuries only!) 

Brat, ehh?

Honey...you have to post a picture!! I think I know which flap bag you are talking about. The only white one I have is the classic style...and I have another boucle' fabric Chanel bag that is black/white/gold that matches the jacket.

I am really needing a big black bag! The one that I have now has been a victim of "knockoffs", and that's really bothering me to see every teen in town carrying a knockoff of my authentic bag! har!

Oh, and happy Birthday!!!!!  We must Celebrate this Friday with a Hav-Forum Party! eace: 
hugs,
Kara


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

You ladies should start a Tattoo *Pictures* thread! (hint...hint...hint! I want to see picture, if they are in respectable places! ound

Kara


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Kara, maybe he's trying to SURPRISE you!! I agree on what's "legal" for a gift....when we had been married about 5 yrs. and had 2 little ones, for mother's day he gave me a pair of YELLOW PLAYTEX LIVING GLOVES!!!:jaw: We didn't have a dish washer at the time....let me re-phrase that....I was the dish washer at the time! He thought he was doing me a favor saving my hands from getting all rough & dry!:brick: That's what I felt like doing! Especially since he gave his mom a lovely plant that year! When I mentioned it he made the dreadful mistake of saying the words that changed my life...."YOU'RE NOT MY MOTHER"!!! Girls, I've used this as leverage now for years! Yup, haven't gotten another practical, useful gift since!!:whoo: :biggrin1: Chanel trunk show here I come!!ound:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

One thing I love about this place is how you never know where a topic is going to go. This one started out about Denver, made a few turns including Chanel bags, pantyhose, tattoos and spousal gift giving. :laugh: 

Vicki, you're a smart woman to keep using that example. I got a vacuum for Mother's Day way back in the beginning. Uh, sweet. That was my last "practical" gift too, thank goodness.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I do not have any tatoo or Chanel stories but i am looking forward to the Richmond show next year-i live only 1 hour away!!:whoo:
I would love to meet you all!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Playtex gloves and vaccuums? **shudder**

I would get those types of gifts during my first marriage, but I laid down the law at the beginning of marriage #2 and last! lol, If it has to do with cleaning...uhh...yeah, you are basically cut off for a year or two! ound:
And the way I see it...we *needed* a new mattress, so that shouldn't count as a gift either...I can't take much more of the springs stabbing me in the back and the concave center, which we sort of sink into! ound: I'm afraid Gucci is going to get smooshed.

Let us know what you pick up at the trunk show!! woo hoo!

I love the "your not my mother"...I really could've used that this morning when my husband was complaining that I don't pack his lunch anymore (I take summers off of lunch duty for the kids, and him! and ehh..I'm not his mother! Lightbulb moment! hehe) :brick: 

Kara


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

LuvMyHavanese said:


> I do not have any tatoo or Chanel stories but i am looking forward to the Richmond show next year-i live only 1 hour away!!:whoo:
> I would love to meet you all!


I will definately be there!  I'm only about 2.5 hours away! I need to tell hubby we are going. Is the date set yet?

Kara


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Vicki, Kara, Kimberly, Melissa et al, how did I miss out on this fun handbag/Chanel chat yesterday, that morphed out of thin air on the Denver thread?! 

I do love hearing, Kimberly & Melissa, about the whole dog show scene, having never even been to one (but loved the Christopher Guest film "Dog Show"). If I were 10 years younger, I'd buy a show quality puppy and jump in myself. . .but my life is already too full. . . 

Fellow Fashionistas, I have two daughters 30 & 34 and we all LOVE clothes, shoes, shopping. ( My poor husband! ) I just scored a big black patent leather Valentino downtown bag on e-bay, authentic, it is to die for! . .

do you get the feeling that we Hav owners have addictive personalities?? (the tatoo digression supports the theory---I don't have them, but my girls have adorable discrete ones). . . . enjoy Denver, those of you lucky enough to go!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Amy, you have to be very alert around here. Any topic can turn into a free-for-all pretty fast. 

I will do my best to keep bringing photos back to the forum while we're in Denver. I don't have a high end camera by any means, but I do like taking pictures.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh that would be great, would love to see Denver pix as they happen, Kimberly! I really wanted to take the plunge and go to Denver and meet y'all, but we are going there in early Sept. for a Cal game so it was too much. . . have a ball!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Oops! I apologize ladies....not sure how it happened officer! LOL! We better be good and get this back to the original topic before Queen Marj reads these!:biggrin1: Love ya Marj....without you where would we be? Somewhere in cyberspace that's where!:focus: eace: Maybe we should start a fashion/tattoo etc. thread! Since I never remember how to start one I'll let someone else have the honors!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Doggie Nut said:


> Oops! I apologize ladies....not sure how it happened officer! LOL! We better be good and get this back to the original topic before Queen Marj reads these!:biggrin1: Love ya Marj....without you where would we be? Somewhere in cyberspace that's where!:focus: eace: Maybe we should start a fashion/tattoo etc. thread! Since I never remember how to start one I'll let someone else have the honors!


ound: ound: haha! I was thinking the same thing! LOL

I'm now even worried that all my vacation pictures with Gucci aren't special enough for this month's challenge! 

But I am REALLY awful about getting sidetracked! I swear, I have ADD in real life. I can't finish a thought without thinking of 3 other things! egads!

Okay ladies........ :focus: :focus: :focus:

hehe

Kara


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Well since the topic says Whos going to Denver... Does anybody know of a good tattoo shop there? haha  

I have four. But have had five, I covered one up with another. An ex had the same one and I wanted no part of it! 

This time Im getting a horseshoe on my wrist. I think the underside, not on top. Maybe a danty bracelet tattooed around.. I don't know. If I can't hide, I'll just have to ask for bigger diamonds! 

Jimmy Choo has a new oversized red clutch I am DYING for. Maybe I need a red tattoo?

Is there a dog show in Denver too? haha 
Im leaving Wed. Its going to be here before I know it.


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

Melissa - the horseshoe on the inside of the wrist sounds pretty cool. Our daughter-in-law has a tattoo bracelet with our son's name on it and I've always thought of getting one, too (don't have one on or around my wrists yet!). You must post pic's of the new tattoo when you get back! 

Actually, a "Chanel" tattoo would be pretty cool looking, too!

That's right ... there is a show in Denver isn't there ound:


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Thats funny, there's an Chanel ad on the back cover of one of my magazines that had a CC tattoo on it that I've been admiring but questioning whether anyone could actually make it symetrical and perfect enough. 
I have some tattoos, big ones. I'll try to find some pics and start a link. The only spot I found to be painful was behind my knee. Working in the muscle isn't bad, I believe it's more the natural responses of the body to it's area's it feels it needs to protect the most. This would mean that the stomach is actually one of the most painful area's to be tattooed, and this is what I've been told. The area's over major organs and the area's with the least amount of muscle or fat between the skin and bone have been notoriously painful to friends of mine.

I can't help but notice that no one has posted a pic of themself to help me spot them in Denver :frusty: Melissa...any thought on how we will identify each other yet? I was at some cute shops this past weekend and was trying to find some shoe charms to put on ribbons for us, but no luck.

Looking forward to the adventure next week!

Beverly


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Okay, I'm finally starting to think about Denver....

When is everyone arriving/leaving? I saw on the Tattoo thread Melissa suggested meeting up. When and where and what time?

I'll be there Wed, hopefully barely in time to go to the grooming seminar, if my flight is not delayed (big if...). I'm leaving at an inhumane hour on Saturday morning. I'm bummed not to be there the whole time, but I think I'll get enough of a Hav fix!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Jane, are you taking your cell phone? Be sure to take my number with you too.

If all else fails, you can always go to the Hospitality Room when it is open and meet up with _someone_ there - even if you've never heard of them before. :laugh: There are always people hanging out there when it is open. Food!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Sooo glad to see you finally got back to the topic! :whoo: :biggrin1: :focus:


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

We fly in on Wed, we land at 11:15~ hopefully we will make it to the hotel for the start of the seminars!
And I agree with Kimberly on the Hospitality Room, lots of food and fun and people!


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

We are getting there really early. We plan on arriving Monday night. I have to pick up my son from camp on Sunday afternoon and are going to leave from there. Does anyone know about traveling across state lines with dogs? My vet said I needed a health certificate but I have a friend who just went to Canada and all the info she could find online said she just needed shot records.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I've never had an issue with driving accross state line. If you fly you need health certificate. I do keep Smartys health records in the car so I always have, if I need them. Wouldn't hurt to take them along.

Wish I were going.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

If you are driving no. If you are flying it depends on the airline. 
American does not require a health certificate anymore.


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

I am driving and figured that if I had her folder with her health info and a current copy of her shot records it would be ok. If for some reason there was a problem I figured I would play dumb.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm sure everyone is going to be very busy this weekend getting ready to leave. I wanted to wish everyone a safe, happy & fun trip and please send LOTS & LOTS of pictures for those of us that are stuck at home. Make sure you have a toast to celebrate the forums first year and all the new friends we all have made thanks to Melissa. I look forward to hearing all the fun stories when everyone comes home. Oh and don't forget the pictures.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Have lots of fun everyone. Lots and lots of pictures please. Especially of Melissa, got to know what she has decided to wear.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Jane, are you taking your cell phone? Be sure to take my number with you too.
> 
> If all else fails, you can always go to the Hospitality Room when it is open and meet up with _someone_ there - even if you've never heard of them before. :laugh: There are always people hanging out there when it is open. Food!


Yes, I'll have my cell with me! I will take your number for sure 

Ooo, a hospitality room with food?? :whoo: I'll be parked there, frequently! Thanks for the tip, Kimberly and Katie!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Has anyone compiled a list of names of Hav Forum members that are going? I'm running out the door for a few hours, but if someone could scan this topic for names it would be great to have on hand.

Offhand, I know:
Melissa
Anneks
Beverly
Jane
Diane
Katie
Joan??
Cherie
Paula
me

Who am I missing? besides DAWNA!


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

Yes - everyone please have an incredibly fun and safe trip! And, of course, post pic's when you get back (or while you are there!) I am so jealous 'cause I can't go this year  but am so happy for those of you who are


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Have Fun Safe trips to Denver!Enjoy yourselves and please take pictures to share!eace:


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

for all of us "stay at homes" will any of denver be televised? then we could watch everyone having fun! have a great time getting to know each other. judy


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Judith, it won't be televised, but there is a DVD you can purchase from the videographer there each year. If you want more info, I can post it for you. It would be fun to watch it on TV or online though. One of these days... maybe.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Wow!
Perfect timing Kimberly! I was just sitting down to make a list of the members going to Denver and see you've already done it, thank you!

Now if I could just see some faces to go with the names!

Here's a bad picture of me at work, so if anyone see's me, or my tattoo in Denver, please say hi!

Beverlyeace:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Hey - nice to see your face, Beverly!

I hope you don't mind, but I'm still going to walk around checking out women's legs - if for no other reason, than to amuse Kara. :biggrin1: Well, and I want to see Sailor Jerri (Jerry?). Your tattoo is intriguing!

Here's a photo just taken of Piaget and I this morning. (I'm still trying to teach my daughter to notice shadows, but she doesn't see them, so half my face is shaded and I'm not going to retake it.)

We should look fairly similar except that I probably won't be wearing a sweater in Denver and Piaget will be groomed. Just look for the puppy and you'll find me, my husband or my daughter.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Great pix Beverly and Kimberly!:wave:
What fun you are going to have!:whoo: :whoo:


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Kimberly, what a fabulous picture! 
Piaget is just precious! I can't wait to meet both of you in person!

Beverly


----------



## windfallhavs (Oct 19, 2006)

I just hope I make it to Denver! I haven't even packed or done laundry yet....and of course had shows yesterday and today so I am just getting in now. We are planning on leaving at 10 tomorrow morning....I hope that I am ready to go! LOL We are lugging about 5 big boxes full of WCHC shirts and giveaway stuff for the goody bags, I just hope there is room for me and the dogs in the car by the time everything is packed!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I love being able to put faces to names ...lovely ladies!!

Kimberly, I have to confess, If I were going....*I *would've been looking at legs for tattoos, too! ound: But feel free to amuse me. hehe.

I'm getting insanely jealous. I wish Denver were closer 

Have fun everyone! And take lots of pictures for those of us that can't make it.

hugs,
Kara


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I don't want to sound ignorant or anything...:deadhorse: but are there any HSD people going to Denver? I'm hoping to be able to see dogs standing next to each other that demonstrate the different types of coats, tails, etc.

I have seen so few Hav's "in real life" that I honestly can't say that I always understand the differences that are discussed in the HSD debate.

beverly


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Here is my ugly mug (hey at least the kids are cute!)~
I would assume that some HSD people will be there. When you see their dogs next to a Havanese, you will be able to tell the difference. (in my opinion their dogs have bodies that are more narrow, longer muzzles, narrower heads and flatter to the body hair). Just ask me when we are there...I will point them out for you! :spy:


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Actually I bet there are a few "HSD" quality dogs there. There are many dogs who could get into HSD but choose not to. I know some say there is a distinct difference, and if you take a dog from extreme and put it next to a dog from the other extreme, they do look a lot diff. My experience has been that there are a lot mixed in the middle also. We can try to point out the differences when we are all together. 

I would show you Stogies dad, but he wont be there. He is unfortunately being held by a handler who has not been paid. The person who agreed to sponsor him and co-own, never paid the handler. So there is a huge dispute going on. In the mean time Noah is living in a crate with a handler and not being shown. Who knows if he will ever be returned. Its sad.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Melissa~
Wow! I can't belive that with Noah. I know he made the rounds at the shows here in CA...I remember seeing him a few times. I think the last time might have been in Gridley, which I think was in June~
That is so very sad....I hope it gets taken care of soon. I can't stand the thought of him just rotting away in a crate somewhere...poor guy!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Kimberly,

What a nice picture of the two of you!! Have a super time and I am super jealous of you all going! Take a lot of pictures..

Libby & Kohana


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

With a 17k bill because the handler was never paid, I doubt its going to be paid anytime soon. Its beyond sad. I may start a new thread, as I know Jan is just tore up and I'm not sure what to do at this point. He won two Eukanubas on the West coast. Pretty good if you ask me!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Oh Melissa, that's horrible, I hate to think of that happening to any dog.

I understand that most Hav's must fall in the gray area between the 2 extremes, but when I only have Cooper to look at, and no one to compare him to, I wonder...."is his a short muzzle? high tail set? etc". I'm hoping to see clear examples of the specific characteristics.

What I was wondering was if the HSD breeders in general are shunning the Specialty because the want to distance themselves from Hav's. Do they have to agree not to show as Hav's once they take membership in the HSD club? If I would have made the time to read every post in the "2 seperate breeds" thread I would probably know the answers.

Beverly


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Yes they are shunning it. Hardly any HSD people will be there and if they are they won't let it be known. Many dogs who fit both types WILL be there, so you can see the difference. 

They can still show as Havs, and they will. Our question was if they dont feel like they are the same dogs, why show as Havs and confuse the judges more. Until they are recognized my the AKC as a different breed which could take years, they are all still Havanese and will be registered as Havs. They will show with Havs. They wont be part of the clubs and social circles we have because of the ongoing dispute. 

I honestly dont have a HUGE problem with it any longer. Because I just see them as Havs. Thats what they are. I view them as having their own club. Like I said earlier, its a big high school and they want to be different, so they are wearing cool jackets and we can call them the Pink Ladies. At this point, until they get their own breed, thats what they are, an elite club.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

MopTop Havanese said:


> I would assume that some HSD people will be there. When you see their dogs next to a Havanese, you will be able to tell the difference. (in my opinion their dogs have bodies that are more narrow, longer muzzles, narrower heads and flatter to the body hair). Just ask me when we are there...I will point them out for you! :spy:


You could go to my website and try to pick out what would be an hsd dog if I went with them, which obviously I'm NOT. Bandit would barely qualify but only on their bottom rung. Lightning is the quintessential hsd dog with his parents being Sonic x Puff, and Ellie would be hsd through Jackson, her dam. 
Bandit has a beautiful backskull however because it's broad it can make her look 'doggy'. Lightning has a dream coat that isn't flat and takes an act of congress to mat. He is a little smaller than my other havs but measure him to the HAVANESE standard and he fits it beautifully, probably a little more than Bandit does and she's one nice hav. Bandit is a little long in the hock, Lightning isn't. Lightning does have a little more narrow face, but he's a smaller hav and a large face on him would make him look really weird. His face matches his body. Ellie's dam has a coat that lays very close to her body, but Ellie doesn't have that coat. Ellie also don't have a narrow muzzle or head.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Has anyone compiled a list of names of Hav Forum members that are going? I'm running out the door for a few hours, but if someone could scan this topic for names it would be great to have on hand.
> 
> Offhand, I know:
> Melissa
> ...


I think Joan is going.


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Dawna will be missing out. Sniff. Kids, school, you know, that stuff takes precedence. dang it. 

Joan is already out there. 

Dawna
who is missing out


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I was really hoping to meet you Dawna, plus I was hoping to see Bunni Blu in person. Her coloring always looks so beautiful in all of her pictures.

Maybe next year!

Now what about us recognizing each other? Is someone going to come up with a great idea in the next day? :blabla: 

Beverly


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanks Beverly! I was looking forward to meeting lots of the 'forum chicks'.too.  I really wanted to come, but August 15th is the first day of school here, so I just couldn't work with this years' Nationals schedule. Maybe next year! Y'all have a big ol' time!
Dawna
Cru & Bunni Blu, too


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Ya'll want to meet up in the hospitality room Wed night?
Maybe early...happy hourish... I will most likely be with Jan Davis. ( Noahs owner) I am going to have to protect her...since she is kinda on the fence with the HSD thing. 

Maybe we could stickers or clip something onto our name tags that say Havanese Forum?

Beverly did you register? So you will get a name tag...


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

That sounds great! I did register, although I haven't heard anything, so I hope that's normal.

I'm getting in Tues. evening and am planning on attending seminars on Wed.

I hope there's not a lot of negativity or animosity concerning the HSD, but maybe that's too much to hope for. I really do want to learn as much as possible about all the dogs and both sides of the situation.

Beverly


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

The name tags are a good idea! 
Y'all could put your name, www.havaneseforum.com
and 'Dawna, we all wish you were here' on them.ound: 
No seriously.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Well you wont learn both sides of the situation... its for sure going to be one sided. I figure its going to be kind of like an HCA pep rally. 

If you want to know more about HSD, talk to Jan. She is pretty cool about just telling the facts and isnt too far gone on either side. Of course sometimes she is wrong, and I am quick to point it out.  

Its normal to not hear anything, I have not either. 

Dawna, why don't we take a card board cut out and you can be in all the photos. Where do I get one of those made?


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

:hug: Melissa, you are so dang smart. 
It needs to be a Photoshopped version, K?

Dawna


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Beverly, you probably won't hear anything positive (or even neutral) about the HSD at the National.

Katie, Noah's last show was Placerville at the end of May where he won the breed. He was registered for Carson City in June the next weekend, where Heather & I were, but he didn't show and hasn't been out since then.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

On Wed I will be wearing an obnoxious yellow t-shirt with a Havanese sketch on it~ you can't miss me! ound: 
I will look for you in Hospitality on Wed evening....


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Melissa Miller said:


> Well you wont learn both sides of the situation... its for sure going to be one sided. I figure its going to be kind of like an HCA pep rally.
> 
> If you want to know more about HSD, talk to Jan. She is pretty cool about just telling the facts and isnt too far gone on either side. Of course sometimes she is wrong, and I am quick to point it out.
> 
> ...


Wait.....Jan who? This Jan has NOTHING good to say about this hsd stuff :fencing: uke: uke: uke:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Beverly, you probably won't hear anything positive (or even neutral) about the HSD at the National.


I've already gotten phone calls from people there and a lot is being said about this.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

BeverlyA said:


> Oh Melissa, that's horrible, I hate to think of that happening to any dog.
> 
> I understand that most Hav's must fall in the gray area between the 2 extremes, but when I only have Cooper to look at, and no one to compare him to, I wonder...."is his a short muzzle? high tail set? etc". I'm hoping to see clear examples of the specific characteristics.
> 
> ...


At the last National when it was said that Virginia wouldn't get the next National, the hsd people who are saying they are hsd now but hsd wasn't created then were already saying they weren't going to Colorado. They wanted the Nationals always held in Virginia and were upset that they didn't get this National and decided to protest it.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Melissa Miller said:


> Ya'll want to meet up in the hospitality room Wed night?
> Maybe early...happy hourish... I will most likely be with Jan Davis. ( Noahs owner) I am going to have to protect her...since she is kinda on the fence with the HSD thing.
> 
> ...


You could help get her off of the fence :becky:


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I was really hoping to take "Dawna" to a Bronco game while in Denver, but they played in San Fran tonight. I was trying to think of fun places to photograph "Dawna" lol.

Yellow tee shirt, hospitality room, Wed evening, early, got it! 

I knew there wasn't going to be any kind of organized presentation concerning the hsd, my interest right now is more just wanting to see the actual physical differences for myself. To be able to compare the coats, etc, side by side to give me a better idea of what different breeders are striving for. 

Can't wait to get there!

Beverly


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Everybody have a great time....sure wish I was going to be there. I too would like to see the difference, but especially see what other Havs look like. I have two and they are SO different. Zoey is long and slender with a thin face and wavy, close to the body coat. Izzy is short and thick with straighter hair that sticks out and away from the body. Neither came from breeders who show so I'm not really sure what I have!!! I love them, so I guess that's all that matters at this point. My next one will hopefully come from someone on this forum.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Judy!Love your new avatar and signature photo!Gosh!Izzy looks like my Quincy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks, Julie. I wish Izzy was as photogenic as Quincy! I get one decent shot out of 50......She just doesn't photograph very well.. Quincy is just plan handsome all the time It might be her size...she's less than 7 pounds ( I haven't weighed her for awhile, so I'm really not sure what it is), and she has this "pixie" look about her that really shows up in pictures. She's been a great dog so far...love her to death!!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I heard that when you go to one of these Nationals, they have great vendors for shopping at great prices. Is that true? Tell us about the shopping!!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Judy,

I agree, Izzy's pictures are adorable and she is just too cute. I love her look and her size. As a matter of fact, my daughter says that if we ever get another Hav, she wants the small one.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

LuvMyHavanese said:


> I heard that when you go to one of these Nationals, they have great vendors for shopping at great prices. Is that true? Tell us about the shopping!!!


The vendor area was very small in Virginia. I don't know how it is in Denver. The really neat place to shop is at the auction and raffle and of course buying the shirts and pins and throws from the show. They have a really neat carryall this year too. I got all of my stuff yesterday and am like a kid in a candy store with it. The throw/blanket is awesome! Ellie thought it needed a different hav on it though and laid over the one there then flipped over on her back and went out cold. That girl is the clown of the house and lets her opinion be known. :biggrin1: Here are some of the goodies.


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

WOW, I love the throw! Must have one right away. Can it be ordered?


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I read where there are venders for things like shampoos, brushes, bedding, etc... i had always wondered that.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Yes, i LOVE that throw. WHere can we get one?


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

RedHeadedGator said:


> WOW, I love the throw! Must have one right away. Can it be ordered?


I THINK what they have left over is going to get posted so people can buy the items. I know they're going to do that with the shirts and would guess the other things as well.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Does the throw come with the Hav sitting on it? If so, i will take 2!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

LuvMyHavanese said:


> I read where there are venders for things like shampoos, brushes, bedding, etc... i had always wondered that.


Some shows have a lot of vendors at them. Last year at the National there was only one vendor that sold shampoo I think. I hope there are more this year.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

LuvMyHavanese said:


> Does the throw come with the Hav sitting on it? If so, i will take 2!


That badly spoiled little girl is mine, all mine :biggrin1: There are some days when she's giving her really strong opinions that you could babysit her though :becky:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Looking forward to seeing any and all forum members in Denver at the hotel hospitality room Wed evening! Hope everyone has a good trip out there~

I'll be taking hundreds of photos of Havs!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks, Julia, for the nice comments. I really thought I wanted a bigger dog, but now that we have Izzy, I rather like the small size. She's so easy to carry around, take in the car, etc. She also doesn't take up too much room in our bed!

Let us know where we can order the great merchandise.....I wish I could go too!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Judy-
I do think she looks like Quince!She is small though...you said 7 lbs.--Quince is alittle over 10 lbs.but also a nice size.I also love the portability of them.I just scoop him up and stick him in the car or whatever.He travels like a dream.Izzy will get more used to being photographed--just keep at it.What I did,was first just tell him to sit/stay...and take pix!Then I started pulling up the front legs for a pose--but not till at least 6months later.She is a cutie!:kiss: Keep at it.......I couldn't even tell you a count of "icky" pictures we have/had.100's+


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Actually, Izzy sits for the picture very well. I just think she's not very photogenic! I've actually had some training in photography....all the way back to college in the 70's when I was the school photographer, so hopefully it's not all me!!!  Of course, I had a great Nikon 35mm film camera back then and now all I have is a Canon Elph digital (which I love for it's size, but not necessarily it's quality). I would love to get a SLR digital someday! 

I think you definately have a talent as you take great shots of Quincy. He is a great size....and of course, I've always thought he's about the cutest thing I've ever seen!
Thanks, Julie.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

You have a nice camera Judy!I wish I did--and lots of training on how to use one!So many are really complicated to me--by the time you turn this,adjust that etc.you missed the picture!I just point and shoot!Kodak Easy Share.Simple enough for me!She is photogenic.......cute as could be....she just needs to feel like a model!:drama::biggrin1:


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

She should feel like one with all the pictures I've taken. We all tell her how cute she is and at times she prances around like she knows it!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Maybe it is just the difference between a male and a female?I don't know.But I hope you keep the pictures coming--she is a doll!:kiss:


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

Thinking of you all in the hospitality room in Denver tonight! Wish I were there. Everyone having fun?!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Heeeelllo from Denver!
We made it safe and sound....and actually it's been raining off and on (It's coming down pretty good right now)~ crazy!
I went to a couple seminars this afternoon, and I am going to go get something to eat before we all meet in Hospitality tonite~
I have already ran into Jane, Kimberly, Melissa and I saw Beverly's tatoos from afar-I haven't introduced myself... yet~
The dogs are everywhere and just beautiful! Fun Fun!
More to come later, I haven't even unpacked my camera yet but I promise to take some tonite.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Sounds like fun Katie! I am so jealous, i wish i was there. Hav a great time & cant wait to see pics.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

We're looking forward to the pix's!hoto:hoto:hoto:
Have fun Katie!:whoo:LUCKY YOU!:whoo:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

If you guys know someone here, they can pick up some of the merchandise for you.

I've gotten to see Anne & Mirabel several times. Mirabel is a dainty snuggly sweetheart. She's adorable! Anne is making the most of her time here and hitting just about every seminar that I have - I'm impressed! (Cuz I always feel like such a diehard for every seminar & meeting possible.)

I went to one seminar (grooming) with Melissa, and after dinner went up to the Hospitality Room and met Jane, Katie & Beverly up there. (Melissa had been there and had some other things to do.) I got called away to handle some prep work for the show tomorrow and then hung out with Melissa and Jan (Noah's mom) in the bar for a bit. 

It is going to be a very interesting, informative, and social week for sure!

Oh, and I have a couple of goodies from the vendors already. Hee hee. I just couldn't wait to go Hav shopping.

Oh, and I think Beverly has one of Piaget's teeth. He's lost three just tonight. Sheesh. He'll be all gums by morning at this rate.

We'll keep you updated. I'll post pix tomorrow.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Sounds like fun! Post pics when you can!:biggrin1:


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Having a great time....wish you were here! 
That's for all of you that aren't here!

I made it to 3 seminars today and they were all very interesting and informative. I met Anne and Mirabel this afternoon and Mirabel is just so precious. So snuggly and cuddly, she's all girl. Also met Jane, Kimberly and her daughter, and adorable Piaget, who I am secretly plotting to kidnap before Sunday :spy: Tonight after a long wait for my dinner I was late arriving at the hospitality room, so I missed Melissa, but I got to meet Katie and also Jim the new HCA president (he's got tattoo's too)

I'll try to post some pictures tomorrow.
Beautiful dogs and super nice people everywhere!

I'm so happy I made the trip!

Beverly


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

This has been a wonderful experience meeting everyone from here and so many other people. Everyone here has been so friendly and helpful and the dogs are amazing. The way they all act (the dogs), this really is the best breed ever!! I have indeed attended every seminar I could. Now I need to to digest all the information.

I have a plan for today while the show is going on. I am going to yell fire really loud and when everyone runs out I am going to steal all the dogs and take them home with me :evil: :bolt: lane:


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

anneks said:


> I have a plan for today while the show is going on. I am going to yell fire really loud and when everyone runs out I am going to steal all the dogs and take them home with me :evil: :bolt: lane:


Do you REALLY think anyone would leave without their pups in a fire? :bounce: Besides, i think you would have many bounty hunters out after you!!:spy: But if you get any extras you dont want let me know & i will take some!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh--I'm so jealous!Sounds like so much fun!The shopping,seeing all the havs,the seminars--

Hav fun......Thanks for not leaving us out-and posting updates!It's fun to read what you all are up to!:hug:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks for the updates all. Can't wait for the photos. Hav shopping.....my favorite activity!

Susan


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

Oh I am so jealous! I so want to be there having fun with you all! Please post pic's and don't buy up all the throw's 'cause I want one!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Another wonderful day in Denver. Today there was obediance and rally, but apparently no entries in agility. It was so much fun to watch. AnneKs son with Mirabel, Katie's daughter with Jester, and Kimberly's daughter with Piaget and Stogie all competed in the "Wolf Run" (cake walk) much fun was had by all.

I picked up 3 tee shirts and a great ring from "Omar".

Tonight I got stuck in the elevator, which was NOT fun at all, but once I got out I ran into Melissa and Diane, along with some of their friends in the bar.

Later during the HRI reception, I won a book at their raffle, yeah!

Better get to bed so I don't miss any of the puppies at 8 tomorrow morning!

Beverly


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

RedHeadedGator said:


> Oh I am so jealous! I so want to be there having fun with you all! Please post pic's and don't buy up all the throw's 'cause I want one!


I think they're sold out, but I'm not 100% sure. I wonder if they can order more? I've heard from several that they want them.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Julie said:


> You have a nice camera Judy!I wish I did--and lots of training on how to use one!So many are really complicated to me--by the time you turn this,adjust that etc.you missed the picture!I just point and shoot!Kodak Easy Share.Simple enough for me!She is photogenic.......cute as could be....she just needs to feel like a model!:drama::biggrin1:


Julie, your avatar is great! Every time I see it, it makes me smile. That's one great picture you didn't miss.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

MopTop Havanese said:


> Heeeelllo from Denver!
> We made it safe and sound....and actually it's been raining off and on (It's coming down pretty good right now)~ crazy!.


We sent tropical storm Erin up to you. Thanks for taking it from us! :biggrin1:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Beverly,
Don't buy up all the t-shirts!I have my heart set on a blue or pink one! 

Sounds like you are having a great time!eace:


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Hey, we FINALLY got online. I have taken some pics... but none of the dogs hehe. I think it was the Irish Car Bombs we drank last night... priorities got all messed up. 

Ill try to post some pics, maybe a new thread so we don't have to make people wade through the several pages here. 

Im having SO much fun meeting everyone and Stogie is having a ball! 

Im taking a bunch of pics today.


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

JASHavanese said:


> I think they're sold out, but I'm not 100% sure. I wonder if they can order more? I've heard from several that they want them.


Darn :frusty: !!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

The throw is awesome isn't it?I like it all!:biggrin1:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Melissa Miller said:


> Hey, we FINALLY got online. I have taken some pics... but none of the dogs hehe. I think it was the Irish Car Bombs we drank last night... priorities got all messed up.
> 
> Ill try to post some pics, maybe a new thread so we don't have to make people wade through the several pages here.
> 
> ...


Melissa,
Sounds like you are having a great time!Glad you will be taking pictures to share.....I bet Stogie is just loving all the extra attention!:kiss:


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Having another fun day in Denver!
Jester showed his heart out this morning.....but took 4th place~ 
There are alot of lovely dogs here....some stiff competition!
I am just happy to have my boy with me again..I missed him like crazy!
I have been taking lots of pics, however I can't get them to download onto the lap top.....GRRRRRR:frusty: So I guess you all will have to wait....sorry!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

There was a robbery earlier today at the hotel....Jester was the victim! I've got pics downloaded to the computer, now I have to resize them and get them on here.

If anyone is serious about wanting a throw or tee before they sell out -- they are still available. I could easily get a tee home, but a throw would be tough, with me winning the quilt tomorrow night and all. PM me and I will see if there is a way to prepay and hold one or something if that sounds like something you'd be interested in. Julie let me know and I can pick up a tee for you.

Beverly


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well Jester is #1 in our book!!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Julie said:


> The throw is awesome isn't it?I like it all!:biggrin1:


I really love it and think they did a great job so I had a friend buy 2 of them for me for Christmas presents. Now to figure out how to get my hands on that bench that Nancy made!
I heard that the trophies and ribbons for the winning dogs are stunning. I can't wait to see pictures of all of them. I've seen some but I'm hearing about others that are absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

After 2 days, I finally got access to the single free computer in the hotel lobby in Denver! The Specialty is a blast. It has been wonderful to meet Beverly and Melissa (& Stogie!), and hanging out with Kimberly and Katie (& Jester). I wish I had made my return flight one day later, as I will miss Sat and the Sat evening banquet. I highly recommend attending next year if you live nearby. In all the seminars and the shows, there are Havs everywhere....in laps, over shoulders, on seats, in strollers....and if you position yourself strategically, you can get your Hav fix!:biggrin1: 

I got the opportunity to hold an 8 week old puppy at the grooming seminar 
and my dogs' breeder is here showing my Scout's sister, Angel, who got 4th place on Thursday am. It has been fun to carry Angel around and it keeps me from missing my own boys too much. Kimberly has also been very generous with letting her beautiful boy Piaget sit on my lap (for fun and warmth) as everyone is freezing to death in the ballroom where the showing is going on (the A/C is making it like 50F in there....). 

Tonight is the buffet dinner and auction/raffle - there are some very neat items available so hopefully I'll be able to bring something fun back with me!

I'll post photos if any of them come out after I get back home.  The lighting in the show area is a bit odd.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Good luck Jane!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Does anyone know where it will be next year? I feel like I am missing out.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Cheryl, it will be in Virginia next year (unless they change something before then).


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

So sorry to have missed Denver, it sounds fantastic. Such a great venue.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi Jane,
I'm so glad to hear that you are having a blast! Maybe I'll get brave and trek back east next year! I hope some of your photos come out. Can't wait to see all the fun everyone is having!

Susan


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi Jane,
It is great that you are having so much fun. Looking forward to the pictures. 

Susan, perhaps we can team up to make that treck next year! 

Best,
Poornima


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

*Havanese Bench*

Wowzers!! The bench Nancy Gardner made went for 750.00 at the auction tonight. I had a friend on the phone during it to bid for me but that went way over my budget. :frusty:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Sorry Jan. 

(Well, that's not entirely true.  )


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

We all had a great time tonight I think. I can comfortably say we have some very generous donars and bidders here from the forum! The items were beautiful and I wish I could have carried more stuff home.

I did win a sack of goodies at the table with Pearly Whites and Bone-A-Mints in it that I'm sure Coop will love :brushteeth: 

Jane and I sat in on the meeting this afternoon which was very interesting and even a bit emotional. Go Havs! :cheer2: 

I did not get stuck in an elevator today, that was nice.

Beverly


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I feel like I am missing so much. Virginia would be a stretch for me next year, but do peple go without dogs to show? I have 2 delightful Havanese family members, but they are not into the show ring. (Perhaps things will be somewhat differen by next year, but I have one neutered and expect to have the 2nd spayed soon).


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

BeverlyA said:


> I did not get stuck in an elevator today, that was nice.


Oh Beverly, that made me smile, but cringe at the same time. I think that would be a horrible feeling.

Cheryl, Jane & Beverly both came without their dogs. Last year, I went 
without any dogs. If you do choose to take one or both of yours, you can usually keep them with you, but you can also opt for the dog sitting option for the two dinners (Fri & Sat night), which I am utilizing this year.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am SOOOO jealous!! I dont get to go many places thru the year,but I would love to try for the VA show next year - but only if you guys are going!!
Laurie


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

BeverlyA said:


> I did not get stuck in an elevator today, that was nice.
> 
> Beverly


Congratulations!! :cheer2: How long were you stuck in it the other day? :help:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Laurie, the VA show is most def on my wish list. Did I hear someone say "road trip"?


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

:whoo: Road Trip....YEA!!:whoo:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

How will we know when/if there is anything left to purchase from the National?Will they post them on the HCA?I keep checking,but it has remained the same......a tease!:biggrin1:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Julie said:


> How will we know when/if there is anything left to purchase from the National?Will they post them on the HCA?I keep checking,but it has remained the same......a tease!:biggrin1:


They'll probably post it after the National and they catch their breath. I think Nancy told me they could order more tee shirts if people want them. I'm not sure if they can order the other things.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I know that today there were tee shirts and throws for sure. Not so sure about the bracelet thingies though.

Someone from CT won the quilt ( wish it would have been me, but at least they raised lots of money for rescue! eace: 

Dinner tonight, then packing up to head home in the morning.

Beverly


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

What bracelet thingys Beverly?Something cool?


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I know I'm not going to be able to explain these, and I'm sure they have a specific name. I should have taken a picture! They are kind of like a charm bracelet, but instead of hanging down, the pieces clamp on to the actual band, so it looks something like a watchband instead of a link chain. Does that make any sense?

PS Melissa had some hot red high heel shoes on tonight but I didn't get a close up view or a pic, sorry!

As far as I could tell, everyone felt that Denver was a big success as far as the HCA. I'm still not so sure about all the judging......:tape: 

I think everyone will have short nights tonight to catch early flights home.

Can't wait for next year!
Beverly


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Did anyone get photos of the dinner last night? I think Melissa & Beverly both got some group shots (some of the Hav Forum folks that were there), but we didn't have our camera with us.

Interesting judging (taped mouth) comment, Beverly. I actually agreed with almost all of the judging this year. It was fun to sit back and watch it. I thought Brutus was cut way too soon, and I thought Bailey was going farther too. It was neat to see how many dogs that won were related. That is impressive for a judge to be able to do.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I think both Beverly and Melissa got the group shots of us Forum members last night - I can't wait to see the photos!

(Maybe Melissa can do a little photoshopping if necessary...:biggrin1: )


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

This sounds like so much fun - I def. think I will try to get to Virginia next year. I wont have pups with me, but will get to share all of yours when I am there!!
Laurie


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Ahh Kimberly, 
that comment was made mostly tongue-in-cheek, meaning I would have liked to see more of "our" forum Hav's win. And actually it sounds like there were quite a lot of dogs with at the very least, ties to the forums members. I certainly don't understand all the backgrounds and breedings and kennels, that's for sure! I was trying so hard to look at muzzles, coats, bodies, toplines, tails, eyes, croupes, etc, etc plus I simply could not see most of the numbers, that I had no idea who anyone was or which dog was which (except for those few obvious) 

I want to thank everyone who patiently answered my unending questions, especially katie, who got stuck next to me during the actual showing and got the brunt of the questions. Without her, I would have been lost...well, more lost, lol.

There was something about the judging, or showing I guess, that I found confusing (I probably should have stopped with the last paragraph). Most faults are structural, and can't be helped, but the grooming of the coat can be. If the standard reads "wavy" and "ideally, wavy" why would someone feel it would be a good idea to iron the hair? I'm sure this is something that breeders and show people just get, but I don't understand how grooming against the standard can help. I saw one Hav, who was gorgeous, but who appeared even to my very novice eye, to have been ironed and it placed very well if I remember right. Now if it's ironed coat is a slight fault, wouldn't that mean it would be even MORE outstanding shown naturally? Another dog looked like it's coat had been parted right down the middle, including it's face and head, and sprayed in place around it's ears. Not even close to natural looking. I feel like I'm missing something here, because I can't see why anyone would go against the standard intentionally. I'm sure there's a reason. Does it highlight the movement more? Hide an "excessively curly" coat? That confused me.

Overall, I feel like I have a much more enlightened view of what Havs "should" look like and the differences that have been discused at length.

Thanks again to everyone!
Beverly

pics soon, promise!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Hey Beverly! It was great to meet you! 
I wish we could have visited more, seemed like there was always things going on. 

I am glad you got to see the Havs in action and kind of tell them apart. 

Some of them do iron them or put a lot of product on them. They are not supposed to, but trust me, it happens. 

A lot of competition out there, some really nice Havs!

I will also post some photos soon!


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

I went to the judges seminar and ironing is not something they are in favor of. What they stated was that a coat that obscures the outline is a fault not the curlyness of it necessarily. They also stated that the hair should fall in a part to the sides. As for the head the hair should fall into the eyes or to the side of them not brushed and teased back. You can see that everyone has their own preferences in how they groom their dogs for the show ring. The leader of the seminar stated that you will see all of this in the ring though including the ironing (often used on Lhasa's coats). 

Also at the judges seminar they stated that structure is more important than the coat and given more importance. I'm not sure if I am wording this all correctly.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Laurief said:


> This sounds like so much fun - I def. think I will try to get to Virginia next year. I wont have pups with me, but will get to share all of yours when I am there!!
> Laurie


Hopefully the National won't be in Va next year. We'll see as time goes on.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Melissa Miller said:


> I am glad you got to see the Havs in action and kind of tell them apart.
> 
> I will also post some photos soon!


I thought I knew what (excuse me) the dark side was breeding for but someone showed me their website. There are some havs on there that look like baby lamas!! They're going for so much layback that it looks like the dog will tip over backwards if it looks straight up. I thought Lightning would look like a dog they'd want, but he's far from it. I was so happy to see that!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

anneks said:


> Also at the judges seminar they stated that structure is more important than the coat and given more importance. I'm not sure if I am wording this all correctly.


The structure is a lot more important than the coat is. That's what makes a good hav. You can easily breed good coats into your lines, but fixing the structure of a hav is a lot harder to do.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I don't think I'm wording my question properly yet. I'll try again. 

If judges, breeders/groomers/showpeople/handlers are all aware that putting the coat into an unnatural state, as in straightening it, why would people still straighten the coats? What is the edge they are trying to gain by straightening the coat, if a straight coat is not preferable? Why would someone want to make the coat look extra straight? What does it show off? Does it highlight a particular body structure or gait? 

I understand it's not the "proper" thing to do, and that the coat isn't the most important part of judging criteria. What I don't understand is what straightening the coat is trying to accomplish. 

Am I making any sense?

Beverly


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Beverly, there are a few issues that come to mind with your question.

First, are you SURE the coat was straightened? I have one Hav with a very straight coat. If you haven't seen the coat before showing, it's hard to say if it has been ironed.

Secondly, the Havanese are part of the Toy Group, which has a lot of very delicately groomed dogs. A Havanese is written up to be "natural", but by the time it gets to the group competition, it may not even get a second look against the beautifully groomed Shih Tzu, Maltese, Yorkie or other dogs in the same ring, so yes, some handlers do a little extra coiffing despite the likes of the average owner. (Not all handlers do this and the handler to which you refer may not have either.)

Thirdly, a coat is sheerly cosmetic. You can't breed a trimmed, sculpted coat, so it really shouldn't get much merit in the ring. The angles of the dog, the proportions, and the overall structure should make all the difference in the world.

As someone in Denver wisely said, "Judges tend to look at the overall positive points, while those sitting ringside tend to look at the negatives" (my paraphrase). One thing I was told long ago was to not "fault judge", which means that you should not look at the negatives and it is hard to do sometimes, but if you can evaluate movement, angles and structure, you'll understand what the judges are trying to do, and how breeding can be improved. 

Coat and color markings should be the last things on the list, in my opinion.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

anneks said:


> I went to the judges seminar and ironing is not something they are in favor of. What they stated was that a coat that obscures the outline is a fault not the curlyness of it necessarily. They also stated that the hair should fall in a part to the sides. As for the head the hair should fall into the eyes or to the side of them not brushed and teased back. You can see that everyone has their own preferences in how they groom their dogs for the show ring. The leader of the seminar stated that you will see all of this in the ring though including the ironing (often used on Lhasa's coats).
> 
> Also at the judges seminar they stated that structure is more important than the coat and given more importance. I'm not sure if I am wording this all correctly.


I don't understand this at all-----why would they say the hair should fall in a part to the sides?On the body?I thought that there should be no parting at all...sounds like maltese to me.......


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Julie, I'm not sure what you are asking. If you brush any of my dogs (three mature bitches and one puppy dog), all of them will naturally part down the back. On most of them, it will look the same as if you purposely took a rat tail comb and parted them, but it is just the way the hair falls to each side.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Really Kimberly?Where you can actually see skin?I guess I read in a book or something they are not to be parted down the middle-that it is to fall loosely over the back.Does it do that at a certain age?With a certain texture of hair?This is the first I have ever heard that.......


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh yes, all three of my girls have long enough hair that when you brush it backwards, you can see a perfect natural part form that goes down to the skin. Tinky's is the most obvious because of her hair type (thinner and white), but even with Hillary who has a full, thick, black, silky coat, you can see her skin in a very natural part.

I like to brush it backwards because it emphasizes their nice, natural rise in the topline, but it also falls in a natural part.

Piaget is only 4 months old and his doesn't naturally show down to the skin. He looks like a fat, fluffy puppy, but the part does separate down his back. It just isn't down to his flesh.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I think i may have just had a revelation and seen the answer to my question. 

Do some people straighten the hair because it's their personal preference?

I've just been struggling trying to figure out what the benefit would be to ironing the coat, but when Anneks mentioned the judges saying something about "everyone has their own preferences on how they groom for the show ring" it finally clicked. Maybe it's not done for some type of advantage, it's just done as a personal preference?

And no, I don't know that anyone was doing it, but it seemed like a popular enough topic that it must happen fairly often. I just kept looking at it from the point that people were after some sort of advantage, but maybe that's not the case at all. 

Beverly


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't think Quincy's does that.......or it isn't long enough?I don't know
I didn't think it was supposed to......


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

BeverlyA said:


> I think i may have just had a revelation and seen the answer to my question.
> 
> Do some people straighten the hair because it's their personal preference?
> 
> And no, I don't know that anyone was doing it, but it seemed like a popular enough topic that it must happen fairly often. I just kept looking at it from the point that people were after some sort of advantage, but maybe that's not the case at all.


I only saw one Hav that _may_ have had his/her coat straightened, but even though I know the dog, I couldn't be sure of it, so when people comment on it, I'm always a little curious as to the root of the comment. That's why I probed a little more. (By the way, he did not win, so it wasn't even an influential factor, IMO.)

I had a dog (Mister Trump), that I took to a professional handler/groomer (of another breed) that insisted I should straighten certain areas of his coat because they took away from his natural outline, and they did. Funny thing is that the same day I paid this handler/groomer to show me how to best show the dog, was the same day the dog won a nice major. Was that due to the straightening? I don't know. It did show his natural outline, which was hidden by his coat (and that is discouraged in the Havanese Standard), but I can't stand that kind of maintanence and refused to do that kind of upkeep on a dog. He did finish his championship, but I retired him and am pleased that he is now with one of the most wonderful homes I could have ever found... but I didn't find them; they found Mister Trump.

I think there are a couple of reasons why this topic keeps getting discussed over the years: 1) People see coats get heavier and seem to get straighter, so they wonder; 2) Certain dogs keep winning, so maybe this is a reason; and 3) There are some dogs with straighter coats that win.
There may be other reasons too, but I don't put much merit into this area. It's not worth the effort. Hopefully the good breeders are learning how to evaluate their dogs on a point by point basis with coat being one of the last.


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Mirabel had to sit in on a lot of seminars with me. The first pic shows what she did most of the time. In the second one I think she was upset I woke her up and in the third we must have been talking about something good.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

What a doll!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

That's cute!I had to giggle alittle--thinking boring "ole meeting"---then hey-I think I might be interested in this!:biggrin1:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Kimberly, I have one grooming question, if you don't mind. When Showing what do you do to keep the hair out of the eyes, it is just not long enough to go back or fall to the sides of the face. 

Smarty's hair has had a natural part down her back since I got her at 9 weeks. I thought all Havs' hair did this. Her hair is very soft.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Thanks for your patience in helping me understand this Kimberly. I know I must sound dense as a rock  but I was just so confused as to the reason why someone would want to straighten a coat.
I kind of thought maybe in some cases, some people might think it would highlight or showoff a particular strong point of the dogs build or movement, but people were just talking about it being frowned on, never about the reasons behind why people were doing it in the first place.
Oh well! I DID see lots and lots of examples of slight differences in other characteristics, and now find myself looking at Cooper and saying "Coop, your tail shouldn't be sticking up in the air like that!" lol

I had such a wonderful time in Denver, I'm so glad that I made the trip. Thank you to all of you that encouraged me to go! eace: 

Beverly


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Beverly, you do not sound dense at all. It took me a few years to begin to look past the coat, and I'm supposed to know more about dogs because I show them. As I was on the road today (getting Martha from a groomer/handler), I was thinking more about this and realize that Vallee or any bitch winning so well as she is has a much bigger obstacle to overcome than the males do, simply because of their hormonal cycles and what that does to the coats. If we judged harshly on coats, there would probably never be a bitch winning over 10 months old. LOL (That's a huge generalization, but you get my point.)

I am so glad you went too. I really enjoyed meeting you and getting to talk with you a few times. 

Sandi, I don't worry too much about keeping the hair out of the eyes. When I blow dry the dog/bitch before the show, I blow the hair back away from the muzzle and then band it. At the show, I remove the band and comb it out. My dogs always have their hair falling over their eyes in the ring and I just smooth it back with my hand (or sometimes with a brush) as the judge goes to look at their face. When they walk, it naturally goes back with the movement. On a puppy, it's hopeless. I don't bother with hairspray. If I have static, I may use a spray conditioner or static remover spray. Did I answer your question?


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Kimberly, Yes, you did answer my question. I have just strted blowing her dry maybe that will help to train it. I do want to see her in full coat before I decide to clip her. She is going to be shown in the shows this weekend and I would like for her to look nice. She just turned 6 months. I entered hoping to meet other Havanese owners in the area and we do have a nice size entry,
6-15-2-3.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh yes, that is a nice entry! Good luck!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Julie, both of mine have hair that falls naturally in a part down their backs. I brush them from their head to tail, and then it just parts by itself. Sometimes it is harder to see on Kodi, because he has such a fluffy coat. But Shelby has a straight coat and it is easy to see the part.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks Michele.Quincy doesn't do that.....I guess it does on his head and part way down his back,but then doesn't split anymore.I never knew it was supposed to.Quincy's hair is broke off there though from him and Vinnie playing(Vinnie bites his hair)so that is probably 2"-3" long?The rest is up to 5-6".The longer falls naturally to the sides.I was grooming him this am and looking at it--noticing how it fell etc.Somewhere I read it is to be natural though,not a true parting like a hairdresser would do.I also would imagine the HS dogs that lack the undercoat or I guess they say "single-coated" would be more likely to fall parted to the sides like a maltese--
:nono:this isn't directed at anyone:nono:just an observationeace:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Sorry Jan.
> 
> (Well, that's not entirely true.  )


Did you get the bench?


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Julie said:


> I don't think Quincy's does that.......or it isn't long enough?I don't know
> I didn't think it was supposed to......


Julie if the coat didn't part, you'd have 6 plus inches going straight up in the air. :biggrin1:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

anneks said:


> Mirabel had to sit in on a lot of seminars with me. The first pic shows what she did most of the time. In the second one I think she was upset I woke her up and in the third we must have been talking about something good.


What a cutie!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

JASHavanese said:


> Julie if the coat didn't part, you'd have 6 plus inches going straight up in the air. :biggrin1:


ound:That's Funny!ound:
Yes--you're right!ound:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Mirabel is such a cutie--- I can't believe she sat in on seminars with you---What a good girl.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Kimberly is just borrowing my bench! 
I cant believe she outbid me, she was sitting too far away for me to throw food at her.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Melissa Miller said:


> Kimberly is just borrowing my bench!
> I cant believe she outbid me, she was sitting too far away for me to throw food at her.


Next time sit closer ound: 
Congratulations on getting MY bench Kimberly (mumble mumble) :biggrin1: :bounce:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Melissa, if we are going to throw _facts_ around, you might want to know that it was my dear, sweet daughter that outbid you and Janet. :whoo: (I think it was only you two left in the end. Hi Janet!)

And even though my daughter was the one with the final bid, the bench is mine because _*I*_ had to pay for it, of course. She didn't offer a single dollar. The nerve! 

I will get some other clearer photos of the bench later, but Maddies Mom came over yesterday and took a really cute one with Maddie & Bandit sitting on it. Thanks Jeanne!









Oh, and one more fact - Melissa cursed the bench after I won it. She came up and said, "_May every bird poop on your bench!_" Can you believe it? Of course, my husband temporarily placed it in the one area of our yard where I had *two* bird feeders. (You can see them in the photo.) Just to keep fighting off Melissa's curse, I have made bold statements to everyone in this house that the birds to not get fed as long as my bench is sitting in that spot.

Thanks Melissa. 
Oh, and you can share custody with me. You just have to come visit her in California. :biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oops! I forgot the photo.









Maddie & Bandit on the bench from the auction at the Havanese National Specialty 2007.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

neat picture Kimberly!I'm glad you got it(or someone from the forum)......It sure is a good cause and it looks like you get some great visitors who could use it!:becky:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Oh, that is the cutest photo of Maddie and Bandit on YOUR bench, Kimberly!!

I love it!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Oh, and one more fact - Melissa cursed the bench after I won it. She came up and said, "_May every bird poop on your bench!_" Can you believe it?
> Thanks Melissa.
> :biggrin1:


:whoo: Melissa I like the way you think!
Ok, I have to admit the bench looks great there, especially with the happy havs on it. :frusty: 
I watched the progress Nancy was making with the bench as she did it and she really poured a lot of love into it. I think you're safe from Melissa's curse


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

How cool, I didn't know you got it either Kimberly and I was there too. It was fun though seeing several try to outbid one another. 

It is a beautiful bench too made by another Havanese owner!


----------

